# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  اخر اخبار الكلاسيكو

## The Gentle Man

السلام عليكم

هنا بأذن الله سيتم وضع جميع اخبار كلاسيكو اسبانيا بين الغريمين التقليدين 
ريال مدريد VS برشلونه 
لموسم 2008/2009


.

----------


## The Gentle Man

راؤول غونزاليس بلانكو: البيرنابيو سيكون معنا







"برشلونة فريق كبير،  ولا يمكن المجادلة حول لعبهم بشكل جيّد هذا الموسم، لكن هذا بالتحديد حافز كبير لنا، وهو ما سيجعلنا نقدم أمامهم بشكل أفضل.. لدينا مباريات إلى أواخر شهر مايو، وهو سيكون اليوم الأخير من الموسم لمعرفة الفائز بالدوري.. إن  ما حققناه لحد اللحظة يبدو مستحيلا، و لكنه نتاج للعمل الشاق والكبير الذي نقوم به تحت إمرة المدرب،  فنحن نعمل ككتلة واحدة. نمتلك الآن روحا تنافسية عالية جدا  وفرصة حقيقية سنقاتل عليها حتى النهاية .
 الجماهير يجب أن تكون  فخورة بنا سواءً فزنا بالدوري أم لا، وأعتقد أنها كذاك.. وهي ستكون إلى جانبنا في هذه المباراة.. روح الفريق هي ما تجعل كل الأمور ممكنة ، وهناك شيء مميّز في هذا القميص، وهذا التاريخ .. وهذا الكبرياء..".
راؤول غونزاليس بلانكو، قائد ريال مدريد الإسباني..

----------


## The Gentle Man

روبين جاهز لموقعة الكلاسيكو 
 

الخبر الجيد لمدرب نادي ريال مدريد، خواندي راموس، هو إمكانية الإعتماد على الجناح الهولندي الطائر أريين روبين في مباراة الكلاسيكو يوم السبت القادم.. اللاعب أصيب في مباراة خيتافي منتصف الأسبوع الماضي بعد دخوله بديلا في الشوط الثاني، فقد تعرض لتمزق على مستوى عضلة الساق. وتوقع الجهاز الطبي للفريق أن يغيب روبين لأكثر من عشرين يوما، غير أنه الآن قد تماثل للشفاء بسرعة كبيرة.
اللاعب الهولندي قطعة أساسية في تشكيلة خواندي راموس، وخبر مثل هذا سيكون سعيدا جدا بالنسبة له لأن المباراة القادمة ليست مجرد مباراة، فجميع الآمال معلقة على فوز ضروري ومطلوب قبل كل شيء، وتواجد روبين سيزيد من حظوظ الفوز للفريق الملكي.. غير أن راموس لا يريد الإستعجال في إشراك اللاعب خوفا من تفاقم الإصابة، وسوف يتمهل حتى آخر لحظة قبل اللقاء ليتخذ القرار النهائي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لابورتا: الكلاسيكو أكثر أهمية لمدريد منا



"مباراة الكلاسيكو سوف تكون أكثر أهمية لريال مدريد منا، لأنه مهما حدث فسوف نظل في الصدارة. وسوف يكون لدينا احتماليات كثيرة للفوز في مدريد..". هكذا تكلم رئيس نادي برشلونة الإسباني، جوان لابورتا بشكل موجز حول مباراة الكلاسيكو المرتقبة يوم السبت القادم على البيرنابيو، وكما يبدو فإن الثقة تملأ صدره بتحقيق فوز مهم على الغريم التقليدي في عقر داره.
فريق برشلونة سيواجه ريال مدريد وتفكيره كبير حول مباراة الإياب أمام تشيلسي بدوري أبطال أوربا، فمدرب الفريق، بيب غوارديولا، لايريد فقدان أي لاعب لأي سبب من الأسباب، كما أنه يريد تحقيق الفوز في مدريد لضمان الصدارة، قبل السفر إلى لندن وتحقيق نتيجة التعادل الإيجابي أو الفوز كي يضمن التأهل لمباراة النهائي..

----------


## The Gentle Man

عاجل : غوتي يترك التدريبات بعد إصابته


ترك لاعب ريال مدريد غوتي التدريبات الصباحية لهذا اليوم عقب تعرضه لضربة قوية على مستوى كاحله الأيسر. متوسط الميدان نقل مباشرة الى عيادة خاصة في العاصمة من أجل الخضوع لبعض الفحوصات لمعرفة مدى ضرر الإصابة.

الإصابة أتت في وقت حساس للغاية، بحيث لم يتبقى على بداية الكلاسيكو الأشهر في العالم بين الريال و البرسا سوى ثلاثة أيام، لذا حاليا فالكادر الفني للفريق الأبيض متخوف من فقد خدمات اللاعب نظرا لقيمته و تجربته في مثل هذه المباريات إضافة الى عدم وجود حلول كثيرة على مستوى خط الوسط بعد إصابة الهولندي ويسلي سنايدر. و ينتظر ظهور نتائج الفحوصات الطبية في وقت لاحق

----------


## The Gentle Man

زيدان : " التغلب على البرسا يقرب الريال من الليغا "


في تصريح قوي للغاية أكد الأسطورة الفرنسية المعتزل زين الدين زيدان أن فوز فريقه السابق ريال مدريد على منافسه برشلونة في الكلاسيكو القادم و المقام على أرض السانتياغو بيرنابيو سينعش آمال أصحاب الأرض بالدفاع عن لقبه و ستمنحهم فرص كثيرة لتحقيق اللقب الـ 32 في تاريخ النادي الملكي.

يقول زيدان : " الفوز في الكلاسيكو هو المفتاح، فإذا أراد الريال الحصول على لقب الليغا فعليه الفوز على برشلونة، خصوصا أن تأييد الجماهير سيكون كبيرا و عليهم أن يستغلوا هذه النقطة لصالحهم..".

يضيف زيزو : " برشلونة يلعب بشكل جيد للغاية لذلك أتوقع بأن تكون المباراة ممتازة و قتالية، لكني أكرر بأن الريال إذا فاز في كل مبارياته سيغير من مصير الليغا و بالتالي سيتغير المتصدر، و هذه ستكون ضربة معلم و ستمنح الريال فرص أكبر للحصول على الدوري الإسباني..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالاك: الكلاسيكو سيخرج برشلونة من دوري الأبطال



يؤمن لاعب فريق تشيلسي الإنجليزي، مايكل بالاك، أن مباراة الكلاسيكو نهاية الأسبوع الحالي بين ريال مدريد وبرشلونة جاءت في وقتها، لأنها ستصب مباشرة في مصلحة البلوز، حيث سيضطر الفريق الكاتلوني إلى اللعب بكل قوته في هذه الموقعة معتمدا على كافة نجومه، مما يعني تعريضهم لمزيد من الجهد البدني المضاعف.. وهذه أمور سوف تسهل مأمورية تشيلسي في مباراة الإياب على الستامفورد بريدج.
يقول بالاك: "سوف يكون فريق برشلونة تحت ضغط رهيب في الأيام القليلة القادمة، وهو ما سيجعل الأمور عصيبة عليهم، ومباراة الكلاسيكو سوف تضطرهم إلى إشراك كافة نجومهم، وهو ما سيجعلهم مرهقين أمامنا يوم الأربعاء، إنهم يفكرون في إمكانية الفوز بكل شيء، وكذلك إمكانية أن يخسروا كل شيء..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسميا : غوتي خارج الكلاسيكو 



إذن جاء التأكيد بأن لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد الإسباني غوتي لن يستطيع المشاركة مع فريقه في الكلاسيكو القادم ضد برشلونة و المقرر إقامته على أرض البيرنابيو، بعد أن خضع لفحوصات أكدت بأنه يعاني من كدمة قوية على مستوى كاحله الأيسر ستمنعه بكل تـأكيد في المشاركة في مباراة القمة لهذا الأسبوع في الدوري الإسباني.

غوتي ارتطم بزميله في الفريق الحارس البولندي دوديك خلال تدريبات يوم أمس، ليتوجه مباشرة الى أحد العيادات الخاصة في قلب العاصمة، لكن رغم الجهود المبذولة من أجل تحسين وضعية اللاعب إلا أن المدة المتبقية على انطلاق الكلاسيكو غير كافية لشفاء غوتي، و بالتالي خسر خواندي راموس  أحد أهم أوراقه المهمة على مستوى خط الوسط في مباراة الموسم بالنسبة للميرينغي

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاينز و روبين أساسيون يوم الكلاسيكو



هذا ما أكدته صحيفة الـ as الإسبانية و المقربة من نادي ريال مدريد، حيث ذكرت أن تداريب الميرينغي لهذا اليوم و التي أقيمت خلف أبواب مغلقة شهدت عودة الأرجنتيني غابرييل هاينزه الى التداريب رفقة المجموعة، إضافة إلى زميله الهولندي آريين روبين، حيث أجرى المانشيغو خواندي راموس تجاربه للتشكيلة المحتمل البداية بها أمام البرسا و التي ضمت كل من العائدين الجدد روبين و هاينزه.

إذن فالمانشيغو سيكلف مهمة مراقبة الساحر الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي لمواطنه هاينزه، كما سيعتمد على جناحه الطائر المفضل آريين روبين، حيث سيضع المدير الفني كل أوراقه المتوفرة لقلب الطاولة على البلوغرانا المنشغل بالتفكير بين دوري الأبطال و الليغا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

أفضل 11 مباراة كلاسيكو للريال في البيرنابيو


من خلال 50 فوزا في 78 مباراة لريال مدريد أمام برشلونة على البيرنابيو هناك مناسبات عديدة لازالت جزءا من التاريخ العريق، حيث قدم الفريق الملكي أفضل آداءاته أمام غريمه التقليدي الأول.. عشر مباريات سيتم الإشارة إليها هي أمثلة فقط من أفضل المباريات التي جمعت عملاقي الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم، وهي ستبقى عالقة دائما في عقول وقلوب المادريديستا...
*موسم 1929 - 1930:* أول فوز كبير في الليغا الإسبانية، 5-1 لصالح ريال مدريد على برشلونة.
*موسم 1934 - 1935:* ريال مدريد يعود أمام برشلونة من ثلاثة خسائر متتالية بالدوري ويسجل فوزا مدويا بنتيجة 8-2.
*موسم 1935 - 1936:* أول نهائي بين ريال مدريد وبرشلونة في منافسات بطولة كأس الملك. الريال يضرب بقوة على الميستايا ويفوز ب 3-0.
*موسم 1949 - 1950:* الريال يحقق الفوز على البرسا بنتيجة 6-1 لينهي الموسم في المركز الرابع متقدما على البلوغرانا صاحب المركز الخامس.
*موسم 1951 - 1952:* الفوز الثالث على التوالي للملكي على برشلونة، وهذه المرة بنتيجة 5-1، لتكون بذلك انطلاقة له نحو سلسلة من الإنتصارات انتهت موسم 1965 - 1966 بستة عشر انتصارا متتاليا.
*موسم 1953 - 1954:* ألفريدو ديستيفانو يقود ريال مدريد نحو أول لقب له في موسمه الأول، وسجل هدفين من الأهداف الخمسة، حيث انتهى اللقاء 5-0.
*موسم 1963 - 1964:* الأسطورة بوشكاش يسجل هاتريك في مرمى البرسا ليقود فريقه نحو فوز بنتيجة 4-0.
*موسم 1977 - 1978:* الريال يتفوق من جديد أداءا ونتيجة أمام الغريم التقليدي ويفوز 4-0.
*موسم 1994 - 1995:* زامورانو يقود الفريق الملكي للفوز في مباراة القرن ويسجل ثلاثية من أصل الخماسية 5-0.
*موسم 2004 - 2005:* زين الدين زيدان يبدأ مهرجان الأهداف برأسية جميلة في مباراة رائعة انتهت 4-2.
*موسم 2007-2008:* الريال يطيح بالفريق الكاتلوني مجددا ويفوز عليه 4-1.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هنري قد يغيب عن الكلاسيكو 


نجم هجوم برشلونة اللاعب الفرنسي تيري هنري تعرض للإصابة في لقاء تشيلسي الأخير في دوري الأبطال أثر اصطدامه بالمدافع البرازيلي أليكس مما أدي لخروجه عن المباراة ونزول بويان كريكيتش بديل عن اللاعب في الدقائق الأخيرة و غاب هنري عن تدريبات النادي الكتالوني يوم الأربعاء بسبب شعوره بالدوخان و غاب كذلك عن تدريبات الخميس بسبب شعوره بالآلام في الرقبة وطلب منه الأطباء الحصول علي راحة لمدة 24 ساعة وعدم التدريب  و ذلك ما فعله النجم الفرنسي و يقول الأطباء أنهم متفائلين من مشاركة اللاعب و أن هنري سيخضع لفحص أخير يوم الجمعة من أجل تحديد مدي أمكانية مشاركة اللاعب السبت في الكلاسيكو  بالبرنابيو  أمام ريال مدريد .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميتزيلدر: الأداء لا يمنح الليغا، بل الفوز


سيكون الألماني كريستوفر ميتزيلدر جزءا أساسيا من التشكيل الدفاعي للفريق الملكي في مباراة الكلاسيكو يوم غد السبت، وذلك لأنه سيتواجد في جميع المباريات المتبقية بسبب غياب بيبي للإيقاف.. المدافع الألماني تكلم حول ناديه والمواجهة المرتقبة أمام الغريم التقليدي برشلونة، مؤكدا على أن الريال سيبحث عن الفوز فقط، لأن شعاره في هذه اللحظة هو الفوز فقط بغض النظر عن النتيجة..
يقول ميتزيلدر في بعض المقتطفات من الحوار مع مراسل صحيفة الأس: "نحن أيضا لدينا فريق يتمتع بالإمكانيات الفردية العالية، مثل البيبا، وراؤول، وروبين. لدينا جودة في هذه التشكيلة، كما أن المعنويات مرتفعة، فنحن سوف نحاول تحقيق إمكانية الفوز بالليغا.. برشلونة يمتلك لاعبين رائعين في خط الوسط، أمثال تشافي وإنييستا، ودائما يحاولون تدوير الكرة وإيصالها لإيتو، المهاجم الصعب إيقافه.. ريال مدريد سوف يفوز في هذه المباراة، وليس الأداء هو من يقود للفوز بالليغا، الفوز فقط من يحقق ذلك..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

مارسيلو: أحلم بهاتريك في الكلاسيكو 
 

تمنى ظهير أيسر ريال مدريد اللاعب البرازيلي مارسيلو تكرار ما فعله قائده راؤول في لقاء أشبيلية بملعب رامون سانشير بيزاخون بتسجيل ثلاثة أهداف و لكن مارسيلو تمناها لنفسه بملعب البرنابيو في كلاسيكو السبت أمام برشلونة وذكر مارسيلو عقب اجتماعه بمجموعة من الأطفال عقب قرعة كأس ليجانس والتي تقام من قبل المؤسسة الرياضية المدريدية أن اللقاء سيكون قوي بين الفريقين و أشاد ببرشلونة و قال أنه أكثر جاهزيه ومن أقوي الفرق في أوروبا كما أنه أعرب عن إعجابه بمواطنه دانيل ألفيس حيث ذكر أن خطورة برشلونة الكبرى تنبع من الناحية اليمني المكونة من ألفيس و ليونيل ميسي و تمني مارسيلو أن يحتفل باللقب هذا العام عقب فوزه بالخمسة مباريات المتبقية من عمر الليغا والتي تعتبر بمثابة مباريات نهائي من أجل اللقب و أختتم مارسيلو حديثه بأنه يتمني اعتزال الساحرة المستديرة مع ريال مدريد بعد تحقيق الكثير من البطولات مع النادي الملكي الاسباني

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدو: الريال سيفوز بنتيجة 2-0


قال لاعب ريال مدريد السابق (وبرشلونة أيضا)، البرازيلي رونالدو لويس نازاريو داليما، إن الفريق الملكي سوف يفوز في مباراة الكلاسيكو بدون أدنى شك على غريمه برشلونة وذلك بنتيجة 2-0. كما قال رونالدو إن مسجلي الأهداف سوف يكونان راؤول غونزاليس وسيرخيو راموس.. الفينومينو أرسل من البرازيل رسالة إلى ناديه السابق مذكرا أصدقاء الأمس أنهم يعرفون ما يجب عليهم فعله في هذه المباراة المصيرية وأمام فريق بهذا الحجم.
يقول رونالدو: "برشلونة فريق كبير وهو يحارب على كل الجبهات، ولكن ريال مدريد دائما ما يواصل تقليده، وهو ملاحقة برشلونة حتى آخر لحظة.. لهذا السبب، أؤمن أن ريال مدريد سوف يفوز، لأن الفوز ضروري لهم وأيضا لأن المباراة على البيرنابيو، وهو المكان الذي يشكل ضغطا كبيرا على الخصوم، وكبيرا جدا إذا كان الخصم برشلونة، سوف يكون هناك أجواء عظيمة.. 
ريال مدريد سوف يفوز ب 2-0، هدف لراؤول وهدف لسيرخيو راموس الذي سوف يسجل بالرأس من كرة زاوية.. سوف أتابع المباراة بكل تأكيد من هنا من البرازيل، قلبي مع ريال مدريد. ولا زلت أحس بأني مدريديستا، ولدي ابن مدريدي أيضا.. كلينا سوف يشجع ريال مدريد، على أمل أن يقودهم الفوز إلى لقب الدوري نهاية الموسوم..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاينز في مهمة * ضد ميسي * وروبين أساسي



خواندي راموس عبقري مدريد حاليا يجري التدريب خلف أبواب مغلقة ، ووفقا لآخر التقارير فإن المدرب سوف يعتمد على المدافع الأرجنتيني هاينز للحد من خطورة مواطنة الأرجنتيني الآخر ميسي ، وبمجرد ما تعافى هاينز من من داء التهاب الغشاء المفصلي لحقت به إصابة  في الركبة اليسرى التي منعته من اللعب لثلاثة مباريات ماضية في الدوري  .
وكانت المفاجأة في إعلان جاهزية الهولندي الطائر آريين روبين لمباراة الكلاسيكو السبت المقبل حيث أن الاعب تعافى تماما من الإصابة في العضلات وهذا اليوم الثاني اللذي يتدرب فيه الاعب بشكل طبيعي مع بقية أفراد الفريق .
وبهذا فأن تشكيلة ريال مدريد أمام برشلونة ستكون على النحو التالي : 

كاسياس 
هاينزه - ميتسلدر - كانافارو - سيرجيو راموس 
غاغو - لاس 
مارسيلو - روبن
هيقوايين - راؤول

----------


## غسان

_شكراااااااا جنتل .. على الاخبار الحلوه .. ان شاء الله بيفوز الريال .. وبيودع برشلونه من الدوري ودوري الابطال ..._

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو
ان شاء الله
والله متفائل جدا
انه الريال راح يغلب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا محمد على الاخبار :SnipeR (62): 

انا لو كنت مدرب برشلونة بكرا بدخل بالفريق الاحتياطي لأنه الدوري مضمون ومتأكد رح يفوز ما في حد بيصنع الفارق بالريال ...وبعمل على اراحة الفريق الاساسي لمباراة الاربعاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرا محمد على الاخبار

انا لو كنت مدرب برشلونة بكرا بدخل بالفريق الاحتياطي لأنه الدوري مضمون ومتأكد رح يفوز ما في حد بيصنع الفارق بالريال ...وبعمل على اراحة الفريق الاساسي لمباراة الاربعاء
_


 عندك ثقة عمياة وزيادة عن اللزوم احمد

اي نفس الفريق الي بلعبو فيه قاعد بتعادل 
ولا تنسى اذا بكرا الريال فاز 
صار الفارق نقطة وحده
وهاي بتظل حرج كبير عليكم
ما بتعرف شو راح يصير  بعديها

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا يستدعي 19 لاعب من أجل الكلاسيكو 
استدعي بيبيى غوارديولا 19 لاعباّ من أجل لقاء القمة أمام ريال مدريد السبت في البرنابيو و سيتعين علي غواديولا الاستغناء عن لاعب من أجل قائمة الـ 18 لاعب للمباراة وخلت القائمة من كلا من المصاب في غضروف الركبة رفائييل ماركيز والذي انتهى موسمه الحالي و كذلك غاب كلا من جبريل ميليتو للاصاباة و بينتو وبيدرو و فيكتور سانشسير لأسباب فنية و سيتدرب اللاعبين اليوم الجمعة بملعب سيوداد ديبورتيفا خوان جامبر قبل مغادرة برشلونة السبت من خلال مطار برات في الساعة الـ 10 صباحاّ و يصل اللاعبين العاصمة مدريد في الواحدة ظهراّ بتوقيت أسبانيا و إليكم قائمة برشلونة بالكلاسيكو : 

فالديز , جوركيرا , هنري , تشافي , بيكوي , أنيستا , بويول , كاسيرس , سيلفينيو، بوجان، إيتو، ميسي، هليب، داني ألفيس، أبيدال، كيتا، جوديانسن، توري و سيرجيو بوسكيتس.

----------


## The Gentle Man

19 مدريدياّ من أجل الكلاسيكو
تواجد الرئيس الحالي لريال مدريد فيسنتى بولودا صباح الجمعة في الفالديباس من أجل متابعة تدريبات لاعبيه وتقديم المساندة و المؤازرة للمدرب خواندي راموس ولاعبي الريال و سيعقد بولودا رئيس النادي الملكي مؤتمر صحفي الجمعة بحضور خوان لابورتا رئيس النادي الكتالوني من أجل اللقاء .
وعن تدريبات ريال مدريد فقدم الهولندي العائد من الإصابة أداء جيد في التدريبات يؤهله للمشاركة أساسيا في تشكيلة الميرنغي السبت بالبرنابيو وكذلك تمكن جابريل هاينزه من أداء تدريب قوي بعد تعافيه من إصابة في غشاء الركبة المفصلي كما أن لاعب الوسط غوتي غاب عن التدريبات مما يعني مغادرته لقائمة الـ 19 لاعب من أجل لقاء القمة و كذلك شهدت القائمة غياب الهولندي شنايدر المصاب حتى نهاية الموسم وكذلك المصابين منذ فترة طويلة محمد ديارا و رود فان نستلروي و كلا من بيبي الموقوف لـ 10 مباريات و سافيولا وسلغادو وكودينا لأسباب فنية و إليكم قائمة ريال مدريد للكلاسيكو  :


كاسياس , دوديك , كانافارو , متزلدر , راموس , ميجيل توريس , هاينزه , فان دير فارت , لاسانا ديارا , فرناندو غاغو , روبن , خافي جارسيا , مارسيلو , فوبيرت , باريخو , درينتي , راؤول , هونتلار , إيجواين .
صور التدريبات

----------


## The Gentle Man

شوستر يدعم الريال قبل انطلاق الكلاسيكو 

 
*" بصرف النظر عن الفيروس الذي يضرب المكسيك، إلا أنه يوجد هناك فيروس ' المدريديتيس' في برشلونة "*
 من جديد يعود وجه الألماني بيرند شوستر المدرب السابق لريال مدريد الى الواجهة ليطل على الكلاسيكو لكن بوجه محايد، حيث كان دوره هنا هو إصدار بعض التصريحات التي يحاول فيها إضعاف الجانب المعنوي للفريق الكاتالوني، بتأكيده على أن الريال هو الفريق القادر على مقارعة برشلونة.

شوستر يعتقد أن برشلونة تعاني حاليا من ضغط كبير كما في المباريات السابقة التي جمعت الفريقين، و أن الريال سيكون جاهز لينقض على البرسا على أرضية البيرنابيو..بقوله : "  على الرغم أننا مرعوبون بسبب الفيروس الذي ظهرفي المكسيك( إنفلونزا الخنازير )، هناك فيروس آخر يسمى ' المدريديتيس ' و هو متواجد منذ أن كنت لاعبا لبرشلونة..".

شوستر بعد ذلك عمل على تحفيز الريال بقوله : " لماذا هذا المدريديتيس ؟ لأن الريال هو الوحيد القادر على خوض المعركة ضد برشلونة.." و يضيف الألماني : " كلا الفريقين سيعانيان طوال المباراة لأنها موقعة خاصة للغاية و لها معاييرها الإستثنائية و لا أحد يستطيع أن يتحكم في أعصابه لكن المباراة ستعرف نتيجة مرتفعة ".

----------


## The Gentle Man

رامون كالديرون: ريال مدريد سوف يفوز 3-1


يتوقع رامون كالديرون، رئيس نادي ريال مدريد السابق، أن يفوز الفريق الملكي على ضيفه برشلونة يوم غد السبت في مباراة الكلاسيكو على السانتياغو بيرنابيو بنتيجة 3-1. كما قال كالديرون أنه حزين لأنه لم يتلقى أي دعوة من أصدقائه بالإدارة لحضور المباراة من على مدرجات الملعب. يقول رامون:
"ريال مدريد سوف يضرب برشلونة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد في هذه المواجة.. لكنني حزين من جهة أخرى، فأنا لا أدري لماذا أصدقائي المقربون يزيدون المسافة بين علاقتنا بعدا، ولسوء الحظ فلا أحد منهم طلب مني أو وجه لي دعوة لحضور المباراة..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

خوان لابورتا : يمكننا هزيمة ريال مدريد بالبيرنابيو



اعترف خوان لابورتا رئيس نادي برشلونة بصعوبة مباراة فريقه أمام ريال مدريد بالبيرنابيو في الجولة 34 من الليجا الأسبانية حيث وصفها بانها تحمل مفاتيح الليجا ,فمع فوز برشلونة بها سيزيد الفارق بين فريقه والنادي الملكي إلي سبع نقاط خاصة أن الريال لديه مباراتين غاية في الصعوبة أمام فالنسيا وفياريال.

وأكد لابورتا أن برشلونة بأمكانه الفوز علي ريال مدريد في البيرنابيو او اي ملعب اخر فالفريق يقدم مستوي مميز هذا الموسم يوهله للفوز بالليجا.

وأشار لابورتا أن الضغط علي فريقه أقل من الضغط الذي يمارس علي الريال حيث ان الفريق لو خسر أمام الريال فإنه سيزال متصدراً لجدول ترتيب الليجا الأسبانية.

وفي سؤال موجه لخوان حول دور ميسي في لقاء الكلاسيكو تحدث لابورتا قائلاً "ميسي من اكثر اللاعبين المؤثرين في العالم لذلك فإن الجميع يريد إيقافه وشل حركته ولكن الموكد أن ليونيل قادر علي التغلب علي مثل هذة الأساليب والتألق بالبيرنابيو"

----------


## The Gentle Man

أكثر من 600 صحفيا من مختلف أنحاء العالم تغطي الكلاسيكو




616 عضو فى وسائل الاعلام سوف يتواجدون السبت في السنتياغو برنابيو لتغطية الكلاسيكو بين ريال مدريد و برشلونه , طلبات الاعتماد انهالة كالمطر في قسم الصحافة في ملعب السنتياغو برنابيو و هذا النوع من التغطية لا يحدث كثيرا الا لمدريد و البرسا خاصه , وليس من المستغرب حضور هذا الكم الهائل اى ما يزيد عن ضعف حضور اى لقاء اخر
93 من وسائل الاعلام و المطبوعة و 80 مصور و 29 للنقل التلفزيونى و 24 محطة إذاعية ستشهد هذا اللقاء القاهر .

قبل اسابيع تلقت ادارة ريال مدريد فى النادى طلبات الاعتماد للمباراة يوم السبت المقبل ( الساعة 20:00 ) على استاد السانتياغو برنابيو ولا احد يريد تفويت او لا احد يريد ان تفوته هذه التغطية في لقاء اشبه ما يكون حياة او موت بين الفريقين 146 من وسائل الاعلام بما مجموعه 600 من المهنيين المعتمدين تقدمو الى اسبانيا لجمع و نشر كافة المعلومات عن هذا الحدث .

من ال 146 الذين يعملون فى وسائل الاعلام و 93 عضوا للصحافة و 80 مصور و 29 ناقل للحدث و 24 محطة اذاعية .
يتواجد مجموعة من محررين و مصورين و معلقين و فنيين و ما يقارب 616 من المهنيين الذين سوف ينتشرون في ارجاء الملعب لتقييم و نشر المعلومات التى تكون باللقاء بين الريال و البرسا 138 كاتب 80 مصور للصحافة و تشمل صحيفة الماركا اليومية مهنم 8 ستكون لهم رسومات للاستاد , و صحيفة فانجوارديا و رؤساء تحرير هذه الصحيفة 5 صحفيين معتمدين

24 محطة اذاعية و التى وصلت الى 144 منيع و فنى 8 اشخاص لجهاز اللاسلكى و منها 28 محطة ليس لها الحق فى نقل اللقاء لاكن تريد فقط تغطية هذا اللقاء من الناحية السمعية و البصرية سوف تتواجد خلال التسعين دقيقة و 150 من ريال مدريد .

التغطية الاعلامية هى الوحيدة بين ريال مدريد و البرسا تصل الى هذا الكم الهائل من المحررين و المصوريين و عادة ما تصل بعض المباريات الى 300 فقط الا ان هذا اللقاء يعتبر استثنائى للجميع و هذه المرة وصل العدد اكثر من 600 .

وسائل الاعلام تضاعفت بشكل غير طبيعى لتغطية هذا اللقاء حيث تواجد الصحفيين و المصورين من 15 دولة من مختلف دول العالم و منها : ألمانيا ، ايطاليا ، هولندا ، فرنسا ، البرتغال ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، اليابان ، الصين ، بريطانيا ، الكيان الصحيونى ، وسويسرا ، المكسيك والبرازيل وبلجيكا وقطر. الا انها جميعا يتوقعون فوز ريال مدريد في هذا اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

*التشكيله المتوقعه للقاء الكلاسيكو من موقع صحيفه الــ MARCA* 



قام موقع صحيفه الـ MARCA بوضع تشكيله متوقعه للقاء الكبيرين ريال مدريد وبرشلونه (الكلاسيكو) في الجوله الـ 34 من عمر الليغا : 

تشكيله الريال :
4-4-2

كاسياس

سيرجيو راموس - كانافرو - متزلدر - هاينزه 

روبن - قاقو - لاسانا ديارا - مارسلو

هقوين - راؤول(كـ)  

 


تشكيله البرشا : 
4-3-3

فالديس 

دانيل ألفيش - بويول(كـ) - بيكيه - أيرك أبيدال 

تشافي - يايا توريه - سيدو كيتا

ميسي - أيتو - أنيستا

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرازيلي "دانييل ألفيس" : "المعجزات لها دورٌ لدى خصمنا .. وهذا هو قائدهم الحقيقي" !! 



تحدث النجم البرازيلي "دانييل ألفيس" في مقابلةٍ صحفيةٍ أجريت معه عن رأيه في لقاء الغد ضد "ريال مدريد" , فأكد أن الفريق الأبيض سيعمل على القتال بكل مالديه من أجل قهر البارسا .

"ألفيس" قال : "( ريال مدريد ) هو فريقٌ سيستمر في القتال من أجل التقدم على رأس سلم الترتيب , إنهم دوماً يفوزون بمبارياتهم من خلال التضحيات , ومن بين وقتٍ لآخر يكون للمعجزات دورٌ كذلك" .

وأشاد مدافع البارسا بخصمه "راؤول غونزاليس" الذي قدم أداءً جيداً ضد "إشبيليه" مكن فريقه من الفوز بنتيجة "2-4" من خلال تسجيله "3 أهداف" لم يكن أكثر المتفائلين من عشاقه يتوقعها , حيث قال عنه : "إنه لاعبٌ متحركٌ على الدوام , وبالنسبة لي أرى أنه هو من يقود ( ريال مدريد )" .

----------


## The Gentle Man

التشكيله المتوقعه للقاء الكلاسيكو من موقع GOAL




قام موقع GOAL بوضع تشكيله متوقعة للقاء الكلاسيكو الذي يجمع الكبيرين ريال مدريد وبرشلونه غدا ً على أرضيه السانتياغو برنابيو :


تشكيله الريال : 
4-4-2


كاسياس 

سيرجيو راموس - كانفارو - متزلدر - ميغل توريس 

هقوين - قاقو - لاسانا ديارا - مارسلو 

راؤول (كـ) , هنتلار 



تشكيله البرشا :
4-3-3

فالديس 

دانيل ألفيش - بويول - بيكيه - أيرك أبيدال 

سيدو كيتا - تشافي - يايا توري 

ميسي - أيتو - أنيستا

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة ريال مدريد المتوقعه في مباراة الكلاسيكو 

 
يستقبل نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني على ملعبه السانتياغو بيرنابيو غريمه التقليدي والأبدي، برشلونة، في مباراة مصيرية ستحدد بنسبة كبيرة جدا مصير الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم لهذا الموسم.. الفريق الملكي يسعى للإنتقام من خسارة الذهاب على الكامبنو بنتيجة 2-0، وسيعتمد على جماهيره الغفيرة لمساندته في مهمته الكبيرة هذه، كما أن هذه المباراة هي مباراة الفرصة الأخيرة والحقيقية لخواندي راموس وكتيبته لتغيير مسار الليغا وهي على بعد أربع جولات من نهايتها..
الخبر السعيد للفريق الملكي هو عودة الجناح الهولندي الطائر أريين روبين والذي يعول عليه خواندي راموس لزعزعة الدفاع الكاتلوني.. ويغيب القائد الثاني للفريق خوسيه ماريا غوتي عن اللقاء بسبب الإصابة..


إليكم التشكيلة المتوقعة لريال مدريد في مباراة الموسوم:

*كاسياس*
*هاينزه - كانفارو - ميتزيلدر - راموس*
*غاغاو - ديارا*
*مارسيلو - روبين*
*راؤول - هيغوايين*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة برشلونة المتوقعه في مباراة الكلاسيكو



يحل فريق برشلونة، متصدر الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم، ضيفا على غريمه التقليدي وألد أعدائه، نادي العاصمة ريال مدريد، مساء اليوم في معقله السانتياغو بيرنابيو، في مباراة مصيرية وغاية في الأهمية. الفريق الكاتلوني يريد أن يقضي على أي أمل للميرينغي في الحصول على الدوري هذا الموسم وذلك بتحقيق الفوز عليه أمام أنظار جماهيره وتوسيع الفارق إلى 7 نقاط بدل 4. وأيضا نيته كبيرة في محو آثار الخسارة على نفس الملعب في الموسمين الماضيين.
بيب غوارديولا فقد مدافعه ماركيز في مباراة تشيلسي بدوري الأبطال، لكنه يستطيع الإعتماد على الثنائي بويول وبيكيه فيما تبقى من مباريات هذا الموسم وإن كانت حساسة بسبب ضيق المدة بين كل مباراة، وهو ما يسبب الإرهاق والتعب الكثيرين. غوارديولا يريد الفوز، لكنه لايريد خسارة أي لاعب لأن هناك مباراة أكثر أهمية يوم الأربعاء القادم على الستامفورد بريدج.


إليكم تشكيلة برشلونة المتوقعة في مباراة الليلة:


*فالديس*
*أبيدال   -   بيكيه   -   بويول   -   ألفيس*
*كييتا   -   تشافي   -   توري*
*إنييستا   -   إيتو   -   ميسي*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

خواندي راموس ينصح غوارديولا بإراحة لاعبيه


"أنا لا أعرف الحالة البدنية للاعبي برشلونة، إذا كانوا بكامل لياقتهم، فهذا يعني أننا سنواجه أفضل فريق على البيرنابيو.. ولكن إذا لم يكن هناك ضمانات أنهم سيشاركون في مباراة تشيلسي فسوف أريح اللاعبين الأساسيين إذا كنت مكان غوارديولا.. غير أني لا يمكنني أن أكون مكانه.. وهو يعرف أن الأمور لو لم تسر على مايرام في البيرنابيو فإنهم سيبقون المتصدرين. في حين أنهم لو واجهوا تشيلسي وهم منهكين فسوف يودعون دوري الأبطال..
يجب علينا أن نستفيد من جميع الفرص التي تتاح لنا، ونحاول بكل الأشكال أن نجعل يومهم ليس أفضلها.. المباراة أمام برشلونة مهمة جدا بالنسبة لنا، فوق كل شيء لأنها مباراتنا القادمة، وإذا خسرنا فسوف نبتعد كثيرا ونخسر لقب الدوري. لذلك، نحن الآن في حالة استنفار قصوى، ويجب علينا الفوز في كل المباريات المتبقية..".
خواندي راموس، مدرب نادي ريال مدريد في المؤتمر الصحفي قبل مباراة الكلاسيكو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا: لا نعاني من أي إرهاق



"أعتقد أننا نملك ثقة كبيرة في تحقيق الفوز على البيرنابيو، ولا وجود لأي إرهاق عند اللاعبين.. أتمنى أن نقدم مباراة جيدة كالتي قدمناها أمام تشيلسي لأننا سنذهب من أجل الفوز فقط.. ولكن يجب علينا عدم المخاطرة. لست متأكدا من جاهزية جميع اللاعبين، غير أنني سأتخذ القرار الأفضل من أجل الفريق في نهاية المطاف.. ريال مدريد يمتلكون العديد من المميزات التي ستشكل خطورة علينا، خاصة المرتدات، فهم يتقنونها بشكل كبير..".
بيب غوارديولا، مدرب نادي برشلونة في تصريح له قبل لقاء الكلاسيكو مساء اليوم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

سيدو كيتا :لن نلعب للتعادل وسوف نفوز في السنتياغو برنابيو 
 

سيدو كيتا لاعب برشلونه والذي أجريت معه مقابله مع صحيفه الــ موندو ديبورتيفو وقال " نحن لن ندهب لمدريد من أجل التعادل ولا من أجل الهزيمه نحن سندهب إلى هناك من أجل الفوز فقط , والمباراه لن تكون سهله أبدا ً , وأضاف المدرب غوارديولا دائما ً ما يطلب منا الهجوم والفوز , ولقد فزنا وحققنا النتائج الأيجابيه أعتقد أن تعادلنا مع فالنسيا كان أيجابيا فهم فريق جيد , ولكن تعادلنا مع تشلسي شي مختلف , وأضاف لقد كان الفارق بيينا وبين الريال 12 نقطه والأن أصبح 4 نقاط وأدا أنتصرنا سيصبح الفارق لـ7 نقاط ولا أعتقد حينها أن الريال يمكنه منافستنا على اللقب فستبقى أربعة مباريات فقط أي أنه من المستحيل منافستنا , وأضاف مدريد يلعبون بطريه أكثر جديه منا فنحن نلعب الكوره الأفضل في العالم نمتع ونفوز , واختتم قوله نتيجه 1-0 لنا ستكون مرضيه .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميجيل توريس :" أعتقد أن برشلونة يخاف من ريال مدريد "



أكد ميجيل توريس مدافع ريال مدريد أن فريق برشلونة سيلعب مباراة الكلاسيكو مساء السبت القادم وسط شعوره بالخوف من الفريق صاحب الملعب.

رأيْ توريس ظهَر من خلال تصريحاته للموقع الرسمي لناديه والتي قال فيها:

"أعتقد أن كل فريق يلعب على البرنباو يشعر بالخوف لأنه يحتاج لأن يعطي 120% من جهده وأدائه ان أراد الفوز، هم يريدون اثبات أنهم أفضل منا ولذلك يكون الوضع صعب عليهم"

"نحن نقوم بعمل عظيم وأعتقد أن المباراة ستكون جميلة والجميع سيشاهدها، أتمنى أن نفوز وان لم نفعل فساعتها كل ما حققناه حتى الآن سيكون بلا معنى"

"أؤمن أننا الفريق صاحب الفرص الأفضل حين نلعب على ملعبنا لكن الفريقين يلعبان في مستوى تنافسي عالي وكلاهما يمتلك لاعبين مميزين سيسعون لاثبات استحقاقهم للمشاركة في لقاء كهذا"

"الحقيقة أن تلك المباراة هي أكثر المباريات التي لا يمكن أن تتوقع نتيجتها في الموسم ككل ومن الجيد أنها أتتنا في الوقت المناسب، أعتقد أننا أدينا ما علينا بشكل ممتاز ولا يمكن تقديم الأفضل ونحن حاليًا نعيش الجزء الأفضل في الموسم خاصة بالمقارنة مع بداية الموسم، أتمنى أن تجد الجماهير متعة كبيرة في متابعة اللقاء ونحن بالتأكيد نأمل للفوز والخروج بالثلاث نقاط وهذا أمر حيوي لنا"

توريس أكمل حديثه حول الطريقة التي يراها مناسبة لاسقاط الفريق الكاتالوني حيث قال:

"لا أدري ان كان هناك طريقة بالفعل لكن قوتهم تكمُن في قدرتهم على الاستحواذ على الكرة وتمريرها بينهم، لديهم لاعبين يجيدون الاحتفاظ بالكرة اضافة لاجادة تنفيذ الهجمات المرتدة، أعتقد يمكننا التغلب عليهم ان ركزنا على الاحتفاظ بالكرة"

"نجحنا كثيرًا بتسجيل الأهداف من فرص قليلة وهذا يدل على قوة هجومنا وهو قوي وفعال بالفعل، علينا الاعتماد الاستفادة من نقاط قوتنا وتلك احداها"

----------


## The Gentle Man

]

" ألفيس " يعلنها صريحة : "لا أريد التكهن ولكن نحن ذاهبون إلى ( مدريد ) للفوز فقط" !!! 



صرح الظهير الأيمن البرازيلي " دانييل ألفيس " لاعب نادي " برشلونة " في حديثٍ له مع قناة ( Canal + ) الإسبانية أن رحلتهم إلى " مدريد " ستكون للفوز فقط ، حيث قال : " أنا لا أريد أن أتكهن النتيجة ولكنني واثق من أننا ذاهبون للفوز فقط " ، وأضاف قائلاً : " سأبذل قصارى جهدي من أجلك يا برشلونة من أجل تحقيق البطولة التي غابت عنكم طويلاً ، سنكون جميعاً سعداء بخوض لقاء الكلاسيكو " .


]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مجهود كبير الله يعطيك العافية يا محمد :SnipeR (62): 

اليوم هو يومنا والانتصار سيكون لنا ... بإذن الله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعافيك احمد


هذا الشي الي الواحد بتمناه
انه كل واحد فريقه يفوز
احنا بنتمنى
ولكن الفرق هو الي بدو يلعب ويقدم جهد
وان شاء الله تكون متعه كروية 
قبل ما تكون منافسه على اللقب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طب غيرلي شريط اخبارك لأنه هاللقاء حتى لو فزتوا ما رح ينحسم الدوري :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعتذر صديقي

انا حاسس انه اذا فزنا يعني راح نوخذ الدوري
خلص لا مجال


بعدين انا بنظري انه اذا فزنا يعني اخذنا الدوري 
وما بدنا نوخذخ فعلا
بس المهم نسد الغلب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اذا هيك معق حق لأنه مباريات الكلاسيكو الفوز فيها بحد ذاته انتصار ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

متمنياً لزملاءه التوفيق في "الثلاثية" : "المصاب" يغادر إلى بلاده  
بعد غيابٍ طويلٍ جداً , ظهر المدافع الأرجنتيني "غابرييل ميليتو" في غرفة ملابس الفريق يوم أمس , ولكن تواجده كان في الأساس من أجل توديع زملاءه .

فالمدافع الأرجنتيني سيسافر إلى بلاده لقضاء بضعة أيامٍ هنالك , لذا فقد عمل على زيارة زملاءه في غرفة الملابس من أجل توديعهم وتمني التوفيق لهم في المواجهات الحاسمة لهم في البطولات الثلاثة التي تنتظرهم بدءاً من هذا اليوم السبت ضد "ريال مدريد" .

ميليتو لازال يعاني من إصابة الركبة التي نالت منه يوم "29 أبريل 2008م" ضد "مانشيستر يونايتيد" الإنغليزي , وعلى الرغم من أن الطبيب "رامون كوغات" الذي أجرى العملية الجراحية له تنبأ بغيابه لمدة ستصل في أقصاها لـ "9 أشهر" , ولكن الحقيقة أنه قد مضى عامٌ كاملٌ دون أن يعود "ميليتو" للفريق , ولم يعرف متى سيعود إليه .

وتدرب لاعب "ريال سرقسطه" السابق مع الفريق منذ حوال شهرٍ كامل قبيل أن يعود ليتدرب وحيداً , ولكن تطور حالته أظهر لنا بوضوح أن اللاعب لن يعود من جديدٍ للملاعب إلا الموسم المقبل لعدم تبقي الكثير من الوقت في الموسم الحالي ليقوم به .

----------


## The Gentle Man

على غاغو و هيغواين و مارسيلو الحذر في الكلاسيكو من البطاقة الخامسة 



على فرناندو جاجو وجونزالو هيجوين ومارسيلو الحذر من كسب البطاقه الخامسه فجميعهم يملك أربع بطاقات صفراء وعليهم الحذر أدا أرادوا اللعب ضد فالنسيا في المستايا الأسبوع القادم , ومن المؤكد أن اللاعبين قد يرتكبون الأخطاء فيسكون عليهم ضغط كبير في المباراه , أيضا ريال مدريد في حاجه ماسه إليهم في المباراه القادمه فهو يعاني من نقص فبيبي معاقب بسبب سلوكه السئ والذي قام به على كاسكيرو , وشنايدر مصاب ولن يتمكن من اللعب ضد فالنسيا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

"شوستر" : "كلا الفريقان سيعانيان اليوم .. الغيابات ؟؟ الأمر سيّان فهما متعادلان" !!! 



عاد المدرب الألماني "بيرند شوستر" للحديث أكثر عن لقاء البارسا ضد "ريال مدريد" اليوم في "الكلاسيكو" , فبعد أن تحدث عن "الفيروس المدريدي" الذي يهدد البارسا , هاهو الآن يتحدث بشكلٍ أكبر عن الجوانب الفنية للقاء المنتظر .

في البداية قال : "سيعاني كلا الفريقان في هذا اللقاء , المباراة ستكون خاصة جداً ولن يكون الهدوء سمة لها , ولكنني لا أتوقع نتيجة مليئة بالأهداف" . 

أما من الناحية التكتيكية فقال : "البارسا معتادٌ على اللعب بطريق ( 4-3-3 ) والتي طبقها جيداً حتى الآن , فكل لاعبٍ يعرف مايجب عليه القيام به , ولا أعتقد أن ( بيب ) سيعمل على تغيير هذا الأسلوب , من جهته بات فريق ( ريال مدريد ) دفاعياً أكثر , ولكن يجب القول أن تأمين المناطق الخلفية هامٌ جداً" .

وفيما يخص الحديث عن غيابات الفريقين قال : "هنالك تعادلٌ بينهما , فكل فريقٍ يغيب عنه لاعبان هامان , وسنرى كيف يمكنهما أن يحلا هذه المعضلة" .

----------


## The Gentle Man

روبين تشافى من الأصابه ومشاركته اليوم شبه أكيده 



الاعب الهولندي أرين روبن والذي تدرب مع الفريق ثلاثه أيام هذا الأسبوع أجتاز الأختبار الأخير لمعرفته جهازيته ويبدو أنه قد تشافى ومشاركته اليوم , شبه أكيد ومن جهة أخرى عوتده هاينزه من الأصابه تسعد المدرب الأسباني فهاينزه قد يكون على مقاعد البدلاء وقد يشرك توريس ليوقف ميسي و باقي الدفاع سيكون راموس ومتزلدر وكانافرو ومن المتوقع أن خواندي سيشرك في الوسط مارسلو , روبن , قاقو , ديارا وفي الهجوم راؤول وهقوين وسبيقي فارت وهنتلار على مقاعد البدلاء .

----------


## The Gentle Man

لآنها ليست كباقي المباريات: باقة "تاكيلا" تقوم بتوفير 22 كاميرا لتغطية "الكلاسيكو" !!



نظراً لآهمية مباراة الليلة بين "برشلونة" و "ريال مدريد" قامت باقة " تاكيلا " الاسبانية بتوفير حوالي 22 كاميرا لتغطية الحدث الآبرز اليوم في العالم وهو "الكلاسيكو" .
كما ستوفر القناة خدمة جودة " HD " لزبائنها المشركين على نظام " IPlus " للتمتع بصورة وجودة عالية جداً .

كما قامت قناة " كانال + " الاسبانية بعرض مجموعة من البرامج قبل الكلاسيكو منها " قصص الكلاسيكو" بين الناديين وتاريخهما الكبير

----------


## The Gentle Man

*الجهات الامنية تضع سياج حديدي لحماية السابيليس في حال فوز الريال بـ الكلاسيكو*



قررت الجهات الامنية الاسبانية بوضع جدار حديدي في السابيليس لحماية السابيليس من اعمال شغب او من احتفالات في حال فوز ريال مدريد في الكلاسيكو الليلة، في حال فوز ريال مدريد في الكلاسيكو، فسأتي الآلآف من مشجعي ريال مدريد الى السابيليس للأحتفال بـالفوز مع لاعبي ريال مدريد، و ستكون الحراسات الامنية مشددة للسيطرة على الوضع الامني في السابيليس.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اخر الاخبار من الماركا، روبين سيشارك الليلة اساسياً بجانب مارسيلو على الاجنحة



في انباء حصرية للماركا، قد تجاوز اريين روبين لاعب ريال مدريد الاختبار النهائي بنجاح قبل مشاركته في الكلاسيكو الليلة، و تجاوز الاختبار في صباح هذا اليوم السبت.

و بحسب هذه الانباء، فسيشارك روبين اساسياً في الكلاسيكو بجانب مارسيلو على الاجنحة، و من الممكن بأن تكون التشكيلة كـ التالي:

كاسياس
هاينزة، ميتزيلدير، كانافارو، سيرجيو راموس
مارسيلو، لاس، غاغو، روبين
راؤول كـ، هيغواين.

----------


## The Gentle Man

كتيبة "برشلونة" تصل لـ ( مدريد ) استعداداً للكلاسيكو .. والاعبين غير متفائلون !!!



حطت طائرة طاقم فريق " برشلونة " الاراضي المدريدية في حوالي الساعة ( 12 ) ظهراً بتوقيت اسبانيا للاستعداد للقاء الليلة وعند وصول الفريق توجه الى الفندق نفسه الذي قام فيه عندما لعب ضد " اتليتكو مدريد " و " خيتافي " .

الطائرة كانت مليئة بالمدراء التنفيذيين وبعض المشجعين والعوائل , الفريق اجتمع صباح اليوم في تمام الساعة ( 10 ) صباحاً وتوجهوا الى المطار للذهاب الى " مدريد " وكانت الاجواء داخل الطائرة خالية من التفاؤل وهذا ليس خطأ لإن الثقة الزائدة ستسبب مشاكل , الكل يريد التركيز والفوز وهذا ماقاله المدرب " غوارديولا " بـ انه ذاهب للانتصار .

وتفاصيل رحلتهم :



الساعة 12:25 صباحاً

قد وصل فريق برشلونة الى مطار باراخاس في مدريد لمواجهة الكلاسيكو الليلة، و استقبلهم المئات من مناصري برشلونة في مدريد.

الساعة 12:30 صباحاً

مناصري ريال مدريد يبدون بتعصبهم من فريق برشلونة.

الساعة 12:36 صباحاً

وصل رئيس نادي برشلونة السيد خوان لابورتا الى مطار باراخاس بمدريد، و استقبله رئيس ريال مدريد السيد فيسنتي بولودا استقبال حار، و ذهبا لمطعم فاخر بمدريد لتناول الغداء في الساعة 14:30.

الساعة 13:00 مساءً


فريق برشلونة يبدي بقلقه لأصابة ماركيز وغيابه عن الكلاسيكو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لاعبون ريال مدريد وبصوت واحد " نستطيع الفوز على برشلونه" ! 
 
كلاسيكو اسبانيا وأوروبا والعالم الذي سوف يجمع عملاقي الكره العالميه ريال مدريد و برشلونه على أرض السانتياغو بيرنابيو معقل ريال مدريد الملكي الإسباني , هذه المباراه تعد الشغل الشاغل لـ الوسط الرياضي وتعد من أهم أحداث العام , وسوف تكون قويه من كل الجبهات بحيث فقد المتصدر برشلونه عديد النقاط في الاسابيع الأخيره الماضيه وأخرها التعادل مع فالنسيا على أرض الأخير هدفين مقابل هدفين وهذا عكس ريال مدريد الذي يحصد النقاط تلو النقاط ولا يفرط بـ منها لـ الضفر بـ لقب الدوري وهو حامله في النسخه الماضيه , لاعبين ريال مدريد أوضحوا للصحافه عزيمتهم على نيل نقاط هذه المباراه بـ أي شكل من الأشكال لكي يبقوا فرصتهم وأملهم في رفع كأس الاليغا الإسبانيه التي تعد من أقوى الدوريات في أوروبا والعالم 
" يجب أن نفوز " هذه الجمله تكررت على السنت كل أنسان يعشق ريال مدريد وبالأخص اللاعبون نفسهم الذي بـ أيديهم تحقيق هذه الأمنيه وضخ الأمل في نفوس من يعشق هذا النادي , من جهت كابتن الكتيبه المدريديه راؤول غونزاليس الذي صرح " نحن نعمل بجد في الأسابيع الماضيه وبالتحديد لـ هذه المعركه التي سوف تفصل من هو صاحب اللقب هذا الموسم , ويجب علينا ان نتحلى بالثقه بالنفس ونعدي كل مابي وسعنا أن نقدمه لكي نخرج من هذه المباراه بـ النقاط الكامله , ومفتاح الفوز بكل تأكيد هو الجماهير التي سوف تأزرنا في أرضيه الملعب وتدفعنا الى النصر " . 
- وقد صرح المدافع الإسباني الشاب ميغيل توريس " كلنا أمل في تحقيق الفوز على الغريم التقليدي برشلونه وسوف يكون للجماهير دور في ذلك ونحن واثقون بالفوز وتحقيق الـ ثلاث نقاط الكامله في هذا اللقاء ". 
- كريستوف ميتزيلدر سوف يعيش أول مباراه صعبه يخوضها كـ أساسي على ريال مدريد هذا الموسم وقال " نحن في مرحله صعبه ويجب أن نتجاوزها بكل قوه أصرار لكي نرفع كأس الدوري هذا الموسم ولن نرضا ان نخرج خالين الوفاض هذا العام ".

- مارسيلو كان له تصريح " لاعبون برشلونه يشعرون بالخوف لان هناك نادي مدريدي يريد الفوز بالمباراه واللقب "

- وقال كاسياس " لدينا الثقه الكامله بالنفس وما نقوم به نحن في النادي يعد أمر ممتاز في المباريات الأخير وحظاً سعيداً لنا في المباريات القادمه .

ريال مدريد يملك سجل يرعب كل من يواجه ريال مدريد وهو 17 فوز وتعادل وحيد من أصل 18 مباراه خاضها منذ تولي خواندي راموس تدريب ريال مدريد , وهذا ما يدفع لاعبين الريال الى الأمل في تحقيق الليغا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الكل يتوقع فوز الريال ، ماريانو راخوي واسبيرانزا أغيري يتوقعون فوز الريال 



توقع كل من رئيس حزب الشعب الاسباني ورئيس بلديه مدريد اغيري وراخوي فوز ريال مدريد الليله بالكلاسيكو المرتقب بين ريال مدريد وغريمه التقليدي برشلونه ، رئيس حزب الشعب الاسباني ماريانو راخوي توقع فوز ريال مدريد بنتيجه 2-1 على غريمه برشلونه في البرنابيو الليله حيث قال ماريانو راخوي في الموتمر الصحفي :" الليله ستكون مباراه رائعة ومصيريه بالنسبه للفريقين ولكن انا واثق من فوز ريال مدريد بنتيجه 2-1 وسنقلص الفارق الى نقطه واحده ، اما رئيس بلديه مدريد توقع ايضاً فوز ريال مدريد ولكن بنتيجه عريضه 3-1 حيث قال :" سنحصل على الدوري وسنقلص الفارق الليله الى نقطه واحده وسنفوز اليوم بالكلاسيكو بنتيجه 3-1 واتمنى ان يصح توقعي

----------


## The Gentle Man

المحنك فابيو كابيلو سيكون حاضراًَ لـ مشاهده مباراه الكلاسيكو !



سيحضر المدرب الكبير والمحنك ومدرب المنتخب الانجليزي ونادي ريال مدريد السابق فابيو كابيلو لقاء الكلاسيكو اليوم في البرنابيو من اجل مشاهده المباراه ، كابيلو كان له الفضل الاكبر في حصول ريال مدريد على الليغا قبل موسمين حيث ساعد الفريق على الفوز باول بطوله بعد 3 مواسم لم يذق فيها ريال مدريد اي لقب ، وسيحضر كابيلو اللقاء في استديو قناه سكاي سبورت الرياضيه من اجل القاء وجه نظره حول مباراه اليوم وتوقعه من سيفوز بالمباراه والليغا ، وقد رد كابيلو حول انه برشلونه يملك 20 لاعب رائعين يستطيعون الفوز بالثلاثيه هذا الموسم وقال :" من قال انه برشلونه يملك 20 لاعب مميزين فهو لا يفهم فهناك لاعبين في برشلونه لا يستطيعون تغير مجرى المباراه ومباراه الليله ستثبت صحه كلامي وانه الريال قادر على ايقاف برشلونه والتتويج بالليغا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

"لابورتا" : "لاعبونا سيكونون أبطالاً" .. و "بولودا" يرى الحسم اليوم لكلا الفريقين !!! 



أطلق الرئيس "خوان لابورتا" آخر تصريحٍ له قبيل القمة المرتقبة بعد حوالي ساعتين من الآن في "سانتياغو بيرنابو" بين "برشلونه" و "ريال مدريد" .

فلقد تناول "لابورتا" وجبة الغداء الرسمية مع مسئولي "الميرينغي" الذين تقدمهم "فيسنتي بولودا" رئيس النادي وذلك في مطعم "برينسيب دي فيانا" , فبدأ "لابورتا" حديثه بشكر نظراءه المدريديين على حسن تعاملهم معه وبشكلٍ يجعله نموذجاً ومثالاً للمواطنة الجيدة والروح الرياضية , كما أكد على أن "ريال مدريد" دوماً مايحترم البارسا .

وفي يخص لقاء اليوم قال : "هناك الكثير من الضغط على الفريقين , ولو فاز المدريديون ستكون ضربة قوية للروح المعنوية للبارسا ولكنه سيستمر في الصدارة" , مشدداً على أن لقاء اليوم سيكون فرصة كبيرة للبارسا للفوز بالدوري وحسمه .

أما "فيسنتي بولودا" فقال أنه من يفوز في لقاء اليوم سيفوز عملياً بالدوري , وأضاف : "لطالما كان البارسا يستقبلنا بحفاوة حينما نزوره" , ومضيفاً على أن فريقي "الكلاسيكو" هما أفضل فريقان في العالم بأسره بالوقت الراهن .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميغيل توريس :" كل فريق ياتي الى البرنابيو يشعر بالخوف " !



صرح اللاعب الشاب ولاعب نادي ريال مدريد لـ موقع ريال مدريد الرسمي انه فريقه قادر على الفوز اليوم في الكلاسيكو وتقليص الفارق الى نقطه واحده واكد اللاعب انه برشلونه ستكون خائفه في البرنابيو وعلينا استغلال هذه النقطه من اجل الظرف بالثلاث نقاط ، ميغيل توريس اكد انه كل فريق ياتي الى البرنابيو يشعر بالخوف وذالك بسبب قوه ريال مدريد في البرنابيو وانه كل فريق يجب ان يبذل 120% من طاقته من اجل الفوز على ريال مدريد في السنتياغو برنابيو ، واكمل ميغيل توريس حديثه لـ الموقع الرسمي وقال :" كل فريق ياتي الى البرنابيو يشعر بالخوف وذالك بسبب قوه ريال مدريد على ارضه ومابين جماهيره ومباراتنا الليله ستكون جميله جدا وعلى الكل عدم تفويتها وانا وكل زملائي سنقدم اقوى مالدينا من اجل الظفر بالثلاث نقاط وتقليص الفارق مع برشلونه الى نقطه ونحن مرشحين للفوز وانا اتمنى ذالك " .

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو

----------


## غسان

الدقيقه 25 .. النتيجه 2-1 لبرشلونه لحد الان

----------


## غسان

هدف ثالث لبرشلونه .. ميسي ..

----------


## محمد العزام

ولسة في كمان
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

4-2

----------


## غسان

5-2 .... جولين لميسي وجولين لهنري وواحد لبويل .. ورووووووووووحت

----------


## محمد العزام

بدي اريحك غسان 6_2

----------


## غسان

ههههههههههههههه 6-2 ... الله يقطع الريال ويقطع الي بده يشجعه من هون ورايح

----------


## غسان

_انتهت المباراه .. 6-2 .. ولا اشي  .._ 

_مبروك الدوري لبرشلونه بيستحقوه عن جداره .._ 

_يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فينا ..._

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_انتهت المباراه .. 6-2 .. ولا اشي .. 

مبروك الدوري لبرشلونه بيستحقوه عن جداره ..  
يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فينا ..._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يبارك فيك غسان وعقبال الكلاسيكو الجاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7: 

بعمري ما شفت مباراة للريال زي هيك 


مبروك للبرشا  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23): 

واحد سألني بكرسي الاعتراف شو اصعب كلاسيكو مر عليك


هلا بدي احكيلو هذا الكلاسيكو

----------


## The Gentle Man

مباراة الكلاسيكو وقصة الثمانية اهداف 
انتهى الكلاسيكو وانتهت احلام الميرنغي معها  

لم يكن برشلونة فريقاً لكرة القدم بل كان طوفان خارق إقتلع الأخضر واليابس علي أرض البيرنابيو ,أكتفي بستة أهداف في المرمي الملكي وأقترب بشدة من نيل لقب الليجا بعد كشف الفريق الملكي علي ملعبه ويؤكد مقولة شوستر المدير الفني السابق للريال بان البلانكو لن يستطيع الفوز علي برشلونة.

كشر برشلونة عن أنيابه منذ اللحظة الأولي للشوط الأول من الكلاسيكو ففي الدقيقة الثانية تتهيأ الكرة لايتو من ميسي يسدد الكرة لتصل إلي يد حارس الريال لتكون الريادة لبرشلونة.

ومع حلول الدقيقة الرابعة ينطلق تشافي في هجمة مرتدة يبذل لاعبو الريال مجهوداً كبيراً لإفشالها وتشتيتها بعيداً عن المرمي الملكي.

وفي الدقيقة الثامنة يسدد صامويل إيتو كرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء يصدها كاسياس ويبعدها عن المرمي.

وتظهر في الدقيقة التاسعة أول فرصة حقيقية لريال مدريد حين يستخلص روبن كرة من دفاع برشلونة ليجد حارس برشلونة فالديز خارج المرمي يسدد الكرة لكن تخرج خارج أرجاء الملعب.

وتأتي الدقيقة 12 لينطلق ليونيل ميسي منفرداً بالمرمي ويخرج كاسياس عن مرماه ولكن يدفع ميسي كاسياس ويحتسب حكم اللقاء خطأ لصالح الحارس المدريدي.

وفي الدقيقة 14 يتقدم ريال مدريد يتقدم بالهدف الأول إحرزه الارجنتيني هيجوين من رأسية إثر عرضية استقبلها من الأسباني راموس ليزداد لقاء الكلاسيكو اشتعالاً.

وفي الدقيقة 16 ينطلق الفرنسي تيري هنري وينجح في التخلص من دفاع الريال ويلعب عرضية للكاميروني إيتو لكن تمر الكرة بغرابة منه.

ولم يصمت الفرنسي هنري كثيراً لكي يرد علي هدف هيجوين حيث استقبل الكرة من الأرجنتيني ميسي يفشل دفاع الريال في قطعها لينفرد هنري بمرمي فالديز ويسدد المرة علي يساره معلناً عن هدف التعادل لبرشلونة في الدقيقة 17.

ولا يُكذب بويول كابتن برشلونة خبراً في مضاعفة النتيجة لصالح فريقه حين تقدم هنري من الناحية اليسري ويمر من الدفاع ويتم عرقلته ليحتسب حكم اللقاء خطأ لصالح برشلونة ويتقدم تشافي للعب الكرة عرضية لتجد رأس بويول ويسدد الكرة في الناحية اليمني .

ولا يسع ريال مدريد سوي الهجوم الضاري من اجل تعديل النتيجة حيث ينطلق روبن بعد أن استقبل كرة علي حدود المنطقة ويسدد الكرة لكن فالديز يصدها ويشتتها.

ويتعرض روبن إلي إحتكاك من يايا توريه ليشهر الحكم للاعب الأيفواري اول بطاقة صفراء في اللقاء في الدقيقة 22.

وينطلق وسط ملعب برشلونة في هجوم أشبه بالطوفان ليستخلص الفيس كرة من وسط الملعب ويمرر الكرة لهنري الذي ينفرد ويسدد وينقذ كاسياس الكرة الخطيرة ويشتتها في الدقيقة 24

ويشهر الحكم بطاقة صفراء للأسباني سيرخيو راموس الذي حاول عرقلة أحد مهاجمي برشلونة لإيقاف خطورة هجمة الفيس.

وتستمر السيطرة لبرشلونة حيث يمرر تشافي الكرة للكاميروني إيتو يسدد الكرة ويبعدها كاسياس إلي ركنية في الدقيقة 26.

وتأتي الدقيقة 29 لتعلن عن اكثر هجمة منظمة تحمل تحت طياتها اكبر عدد من التمريرات أدت إلي إنفراد لهجوم برشلونة ومن جديد ينقذ كاسياس فريقه مجدداً

ويسدد راؤول كرة خطيرة في الدقيقة 32 لتخرج فوق العارضة في تذكير علي أن الريال لا يزال في الملعب .

ومع حلول الدقيقة 33 يلعب ميسي كرة خطيرة من اقصي الزاوية اليسري لكن كاسياس ينقذ الكرة بأطراف أصابعه ويشتتها بعيداً عن مرماه.

ويعود ميسي من جديد في الدقيقة 34 ويسدد كرة خطيرة تخرج بجوار الزاوية اليسري لكاسياس بعد أن تلقي تمريرة من وسط ملعب فريقه.

ويأتي ميسي ليترجم العديد من الفرص التي أضاعها وينفرد بالمرمي بعد أن ضغط تشافي علي دفاع الريال وأستخلص الكرة وجعل ميسي منفرداً.

ويرتكب كابتن فريق برشلونة بويول خطأ مع الأرجنتيني هيجوين ويجبر حكم اللقاء علي منحه بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 37.

ويستمر برشلونة في سيطرته علي الكرة والمحافظة علي أكبر عدد من التمريرات داخل اقدامه رغم المحاولات الفاشلة للاعبي الريال لأستخلاص الكرة .

ويرتكب البرازيلي مارسيلو خطا ويشهر حكم اللقاء بطاقة صفراء وسدد الكرة الفيس وينقذها كاسياس ليعلن حكم اللقاء نهاية الشوط الأول بين الفريقين ولسان حال عشاق المتعة يريدون عزل الصوت عن صافرة الحكم لكي لا تنقطع المتعة ولو حتي لربع ساعة هي مدة إستراحة ما بين الشوطين.


الشوط الثاني 

ينطلق الشوط الثاني برغبات مدريدية في تعديل النتيجة وأماني كتالونية في زيادة غلة الأهداف وتقديم أداء مميز.

ومع الدقيقة 48 يتقدم إنيستا ويراوغ دفاع ريال مدريد ويسدد الكرة لتخرج بجوار العارضة في إستمرار لمسلسل الفرص الضائعة لبرشلونة.

ويمرر ميسي بالكرة في الدقيقة 53 ويخترق الجبهة اليمني لريال مدريد ويمرر الكرة لكن لا تجد اي مهاجم يكمل الكرة في المرمي.

وتأتي الدقيقة 56 ليقلص سيرجيو راموس الفارق بين الريال وبرشلونة ويحرز الهدف الثاني لفريقه بعد أن أستقبل كرة عرضية سددها برأسه في الزاوية اليسري لحارس مرمي برشلونة فالديز.

ويعاقب الفر نسي هنري سيرجيو راموس علي إحرازه هدف تقليل الفارق حيث يستقبل كرة سحرية من تشافي لينفرد بمرمي كاسياس ,ويخرج كاسياس في محاولة لصد الكرة لكن هنري يسدد كرة متهادية إلي المرمي من خارج منطقة الجزاء ليعلن عن إحراز الهدف الرابع لبرشلونة في الدقيقة 57من اللقاء.

وتاتي فرصة جديدة لبرشلونة لاحراز الهدف الخامس حين يمرر إيتو كرة لعمق هجوم الريال ويفشل تشافي في تحول الكرة إلي المرمي لتخرج ركلة مرمي لصالح ريال مدريد.

ويدفع بيب جوارديولا بالمالي سيدو كيتا ويخرج الفرنسي المتالق تيري هنري في الدقيقة 60 في محاولة لتعزيز وسط الملعب الكتالوني.

ويدفع خوان دي راموس بالهولندي فان دير فارت في الدقيقة 71 مكان الأسباني سيرجيو راموس في محاولة لزيادة الدعم الهجومي للنادي الملكي.

ويأتي ميسي ويستقبل كرة حريرية من تشافي في الدقيقة 75 ليمر داخل منطقة جزاء ريال مدريد ويسجل الهدف الخامس لبرشلونة ويعلن النهاية الفعلية لأمال الريال في محاولة تعديل النتيجة.

ويدفع راموس بخافي جارسيا محل الهولندي روبن الذي بذل مجهوداً كبيراً في هجوم الريال لكن خذله دفاع فريقه. 

ويرفض بيكيه أن يمر اللقاء دون أن يضع بصمته حين استقبل كرة من الكاميروني إيتو وينفرد ويسدد الكرة ينقذها كاسياس وتعود الكرة مرة أخري لبيكيه يسددها في المرمي معلناً عن الهدف السادس لبرشلونة

ويشهر الحكم بطاقة صفاء لخافي جارسيا إثر عرقلة الأسباني إنيستا في وسط الملعب.

ويدفع جوارديولا بلاعبين دفعة واحدة حيث يخرج انيستا ويايا توريه ويدخل بويان وسيرجيو في محاولة لإراحة لاعبيه الأساسيين
ويطلق حكم اللقاء صافرة نهاية اللقاء بفوز برشلونة الساحق بستة أهداف مقابل هدفين ويزداد الفارق بين الريال وبرشلونة إلي سبعة نقاط كفيلة بإضعاف حلم الريال في نيل لقب الليجا والخروج من الموسم الكروي بأي بطولة.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

Barcelona the Best

اضاء قمر البلوغرانا في سماء البرنابيو وتتوهج قبل ان ينفجر بسداسية تاريخية للذكرى .... فهنيئا لعشاق البلوغرانا على هذا الاداء المشرف والف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الدوري الاسباني 2008-2009 

We are the champions

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ 



Barcelona the Best

اضاء قمر البلوغرانا في سماء البرنابيو وتتوهج قبل ان ينفجر بسداسية تاريخية للذكرى .... فهنيئا لعشاق البلوغرانا على هذا الاداء المشرف والف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الدوري الاسباني 2008-2009 

We are the champions
_


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

مبروك
والله لعب بتستاهلو عليه الدوري

انا مش عارف هذا لعب الريال ولا لعب اولاد حارتنا
حتى اولاد حارتنا بلعبو احسن من هيك


على كل 
مبروك الفوز  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبروك :SnipeR (30):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الثلاثي الأفضل في تاريخ الدوري الأسباني 

 
حقق ثلاثي هجوم برشلونة ليونيل ميسى و تييري هنري و صامويل إيتو رقم قياسي كبير يحتسب للثلاثي في تاريخ الليغا حيث تمكن الثلاثي من الوصول لـ 69 هدف في الدوري الأسباني هذا العام متفوقين علي ريال مدريد موسم ( 1960/1961) عندما سجل بوشكاش 28 هدف و دى ستيفانو 21 هدف و ديل سول 17 هدف في هذا العام و بتسجيل كلا من ميسى و هنري هدفين لكلا منهما في كلاسيكو البرنابيو أرتفع رصيد ميسي من الأهداف عند 23 هدف ووصل تيري هنري لـ 19 هدف بينما يمتلك هداف الليغا صامويل إيتو 27 هدف ليصل الثلاثي لرقم قياسي جديد لبرشلونة هذا العام ويتمكنوا من تسجيل أسمهم كالثلاثي الأفضل في تاريخ الليغا بـ 69 هدف ويعتبر ريال مدريد الفريق الوحيد الذي يتجاوز ثلاثي برشلونة حيث سجل فريقه بالكامل 79 هدف في الليغا هذا العام بينما يمتلك ثلاثي برشلونة الهجومي معدل أهداف يتفوق علي باقي أندية الليغا من حيث عدد أهداف كلا منهما.
ومن ناحية أخري تمكن جوانزالو إيجواين من أحراز أولي أهدافه بالبرنابيو في برشلونة بينما تمكن هنري من التسجيل في ملعب البرنابيو بريال مدريد مع الأرسنال ناديه السابق ومع برشلونة ناديه الحالي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا :اليوم أسعد أيام حياتي



ذكر مدرب برشلونة بيبي غواديولا عقب الفوز الكاسح علي غريمه ريال مدريد في معقله بالبرنابيو أنه سعيد للغاية بسبب الفوز الكبير الذي يجعل الدوري يقترب بشدة من كتالونيا و أضاف غوارديولا أنه يعتبر يوم الكلاسيكو أسعد يوم في حياته بسبب شجاعة لاعبيه في أرضية البرنابيو و قدرتهم علي قلب الهزيمة المبكرة بهدف إلي فوز مذل بستة أهداف مقابل هدفين و ذلك بسبب ثقة اللاعبين في أنفسهم وشجاعتهم وتركيزهم في اللقاء و عن وجود ايتو في الجناح الأيمن باللقاء وليس كقلب هجوم ووجود ميسى في وسط الملعب وليس علي الأجنحة ذكر غوارديولا أنه حاول أن يخادع الريال تكتيكيا ويستفاد من قدرات لاعبيه علي التحول من مركز لأخر و أنه أعطي تعليمات تفصيلية للاعبيه خاصة بالتحرك والتمركز في البرنابيو و أنهم تمكنوا من تنفيذها علي أكمل وجه .

----------


## The Gentle Man

*راؤول "برشلونه قدم لقاء جيد و استحق الفوز يجب علينا ان نبارك لهم"*  


راؤول قائد ريال مدريد برشلونه قدم اداء جيد و يجب ان نبارك لهم هذا الفوز لقد حاولنا العودة الى جو اللقاء لاكن لم نتمكن من ذلك فقد لعبو بطريقه جيده اليوم .
الدورى لم ينتهى بعد و سنحاول سنحاول التكاتف و الخروج بصوره جيده , لقد كانت هزيمه مؤلمة لمشجعي الريال وبالنسبة لنا .

نحن بحاجه الى مناقشه عالميه لقد كنا عاجزين في هذا اللقاء ، نحن بحاجة الى الراحة وانهاء الموسم بشكل جيد سوف تكون هناك انتخابات و الشركاء هم سوف يقررون مصير النادى , لقد كنا عاجزين بالملعب وهم لعبو بشكل جيد فهم يستحقون الفوز .

----------


## The Gentle Man

جماهير الريال تعتبر الهزيمة أمام البرسا الأسوأ في تاريخ الريال



الماركا : " الـ 2-6، هل هي النتيجة الأشد قسوة التي عانى منها ريال مدريد عبر تاريخه ؟ "

في استفتاء للآراء قامت به صحيفة الماركا الإسبانية استهدفت به معرفة آراء الشارع المدريدي حول نتيجة مباراة فريقهم أمام البرسا، و قد صوت 40000 من رواد الإنترنت في هذا الإستفتاء، 86 % منهم اعتبروا أن الهزيمة بنتيجة 2-6 هي الأسوأ في تاريخ النادي و الأشد قسوة و ألما على محبي الفريق عبر العالم. في حين اعتبرت النسبة المتبقية من مجموع المصوتين بأن الفريق عانى في السابق من نتائج أسوأ من التي حدثت ليلة أمس.


السر وراء قسوة النتيجة أنها جاءت ضد الغريم الأزلي للنادي الملكي برشلونة، و هذا ما خدش نفسية محبي النادي الملكي، و هو ما وصفته الصحافة العالمية بالعار الذي سقط على رأس كل مدريدي.

----------

